# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  πρόβλημα σε Linear AM με mosfets (ισχύος εξόδου)

## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Έχουμε το παρακάτω linear AM 2-10w (2 x IRF840 τελικό στάδιο), με το οποίο οδηγούμε το linear AM 500w (12 x IRFP360). Το linear AM 2-10w οδηγείται από το pll-oscillator-modulator. Όλα τα σχέδια τα επισυνάπτω. Σε δοκιμές παλιότερα σε κεραία και dummy load το σύνολο των παραπάνω κυκλωμάτων (linear 2-10w και pll-oscillator-modulator) τραβούσε 1,1-1,2Α στα 12-15vdc. Διαπιστώθηκε ότι το linear 500w από τα 7-8Α που τραβάει κανονικά στα 90VDC, πλέον τραβούσε 2-3Α και τα watt εξόδου είχαν πέσει πολύ. Ελέγχθηκε το ρεύμα ηρεμίας των 12 mosfet του linear 500w και ήταν φυσιολογικό (κάπου στα 190mA). Παρατηρήθηκε ότι το linear AM 2-10w τραβάει πολύ λιγότερο ρεύμα και μαζί με τα pll-oscillator-modulator πήραμε τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις σε ρεύμα και ισχύ εξόδου σε ψηφιακή γέφυρα,του linear AM 2-10w:
_12volt 0.45A 4.77mw
14volt 0.6A 42.92mw
16volt 0.65A 119.21mw
18volt 0.7A 171.66mw
20volt 0.8A 233.65mw
* το ρεύμα είναι το σύνολο του ρεύματος που τραβάνε μαζί linear 2-10w και pll-oscillator-modulator_
Άρα κάτι συμβαίνει στο linear AM 2-10w ή στα κυκλώματα oscillator-modulator και δεν βγάζει ισχύ. Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας των 2 x IRF840 βρέθηκε φυσιολογικό (300mA περίπου), άρα μάλλον τα 2 IRF840 δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως έχει πρόβλημα κάποιο από τα προηγούμενα στάδια (BD139 ή BC546B ή ακόμα και πιο πίσω το BC546B του modulator ή του oscillator). Δεδομένου ότι εξοπλισμό ιδιαίτερο δεν διαθέτουμε, παρά μόνο ψηφιακή γέφυρα που μετράει από 0mw και πολύμετρο, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι να ψάξουμε. Θα μπορούσε να έχιε χαλάσει το τρανζίστορ από κάποιο στάδιο? Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι φερρίτες  (με τους οποίους είναι κατασκευασμένοι οι 2 Μ/Σ r.f του linear AM 2-10w, με την λειτουργία και την πάροδο του χρόνου χάνουν τις ιδιότητές τους σαν υλικά και μπορεί να επηρεάσουν την λειτουργία των κυκλωμάτων. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## aris52

Eαν δεν εχει προβλημα καποιο τρανζιστορ ελενξε τα toroid καποιο σου ζεσταινεται υπερβολικα οι ferites επισεις μπορει να μην ειναι καλης ποιοτητας

----------


## tzitzikas

για χρόνια δούλευε οκ, δεν υπήρχε κάποιο θέμα (απο το 2010). Στους φερρίτες μπορεί να αλλοιωθούν μόνιμα τα χαρακτηριστικά τους? αν κάποιο τραζιστορ χαλάσει τότε θα έβγαζε έστω και αυτή την κατα πολύ μειωμένη έξοδο το λινεαρ? ευχαριστω

----------


## aris52

99,9% εχεις προβλημα στους μετ/τες προσαρμογης τσεκαρε για αλοιωσεις στα πηνια απο θερμοκρασια και τελος κοιτα και της πολωσης στο bc kai sto bd :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν δουλεύουν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στον κόρο ίσως να μπορούν να αλλοιωθούν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά τους.Θέλει ψάξιμο.Κοίτα τους ημιαγωγούς σου.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ψηφίζω για αποχώρηση το BD139. Τα BCxxx έχουν ασυλία. 
Οι φερρίτες έχουν και αυτοί κάποια πιθανότητα να είναι φευγάτοι.
Κάνε έναν έλεγχο και στα FET του μικρού ενισχυτή. Αποσύνδεσε τις αντιστάσεις στα gate και συνδέοντάς ξανά μια - μια έλεγξε αν το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ρυθμίζεται ομαλά με το τρίμερ.

Παραλίγο να το ξεχάσω. Η διαμόρφωση παίζει κανονικά;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Ψηφίζω για αποχώρηση το BD139. Τα BCxxx έχουν ασυλία. 
> Οι φερρίτες έχουν και αυτοί κάποια πιθανότητα να είναι φευγάτοι.
> Κάνε έναν έλεγχο και στα FET του μικρού ενισχυτή. Αποσύνδεσε τις αντιστάσεις στα gate και συνδέοντάς ξανά μια - μια έλεγξε αν το ρεύμα ηρεμίας ρυθμίζεται ομαλά με το τρίμερ.



καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ. Δηλαδή εννοείς να συνδέσω πρώτα την μία αντίσταση gate του ενος mosfet και μετά τι να ελέγξω ακριβώς? Εννοείς να ξεκινήσω το τριμερ απο το 0 και να δω αν έχει ομαλό ανέβασμα? Μετά να ξεκολλήσω αυτή και να κολλήσω του αλλου μοσφετ και να κάνω το ίδιο?

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αυτό ακριβώς. Η διαμόρφωση παίζει κανονικά;

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αυτό ακριβώς. Η διαμόρφωση παίζει κανονικά;



όσο μπόρεσα να ακούσω από μακρυά πριν διαπιστωθεί το πρόβλημα ναι έπαιζε κανονικά.
θα τα μεταφέρω όλα αυτά στους τωρινούς τεχνικούς, τους έχω στείλει και το νήμα που άνοιξα, μιας και εγώ δεν παραβρίσκομαι εκει που είναι τα μηχανήματα και βοηθάω ιντερνετικα και τηλεφωνικά όσο μπορώ πλέον  :Smile: .

----------


## atomino

ναι η διαμορφωση παιζει κανονικα
"τωρινος τεχνικος" εδω

----------


## Ακρίτας

> ναι η διαμορφωση παιζει κανονικα
> "τωρινος τεχνικος" εδω



Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η "μαντική" δεν είναι και ο πλέον κατάλληλος τρόπος για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Κάνε ό,τι δοκιμές μπορείς και το συζητάμε.

----------


## SRF

Παλμογράφος υπάρχει διαθέσιμος έστω? Μετρηση με αυτόν στην R4 ... αρχικά... ! Υψηλή τάση εκεί => αλλαγή της ψημένης πιά R4 !

----------


## genesis

> Παλμογράφος υπάρχει διαθέσιμος έστω? Μετρηση με αυτόν στην R4 ... αρχικά... ! Υψηλή τάση εκεί => αλλαγή της ψημένης πιά R4 !



Συμφωνώ με τον SRF για τη R4 και επίσης μου έχει τύχει να έχει "σχολάσει" το BC546 το οποίο εξακολουθούσε όμως να λειτουργεί με μικρή ισχύ.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παλμογράφος υπάρχει διαθέσιμος έστω? Μετρηση με αυτόν στην R4 ... αρχικά... ! Υψηλή τάση εκεί => αλλαγή της ψημένης πιά R4 !



καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Παλμογράφος δυστυχως δεν υπάρχει. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω γιατι θα χρειαστει ο παλμογράφος για την R4. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν αποσυνδεθεί να μετρηθεί κανονικα 33Ω όσο πρέπει να είναι, αλλά κατα την λειτουργία να αλλάζει η τιμή της σε Ω προς τα πάνω? Ευχαριστω

υ.γ IRF640 είναι τα φετ και όχι 840 που είχα γράψει στην αρχή.

----------


## SRF

> καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Παλμογράφος δυστυχως δεν υπάρχει. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω γιατι θα χρειαστει ο παλμογράφος για την R4. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αν αποσυνδεθεί να μετρηθεί κανονικα 33Ω όσο πρέπει να είναι, αλλά κατα την λειτουργία να αλλάζει η τιμή της σε Ω προς τα πάνω? Ευχαριστω
> 
> υ.γ IRF640 είναι τα φετ και όχι 840 που είχα γράψει στην αρχή.



Ενας παλμγράφος θα σου δειξει με μιάς το σύνολο όσον θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν εκεί, όπως DC συνιστώσα, πλάτος φέροντος και διαμόρφωσης, και τις σχετικές στάθμες τους... οπότε εξάγεις άμεσα το όποιο συμπέρασμα για το αν εκεί είσαι ΟΚ ή όχι! Και πάντως τα ηλεκτρονικά γενικότερα και δη τα RF με ένα πολύμετρο ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ δεν επισκευάζονται ή μετρώνται σωστά!!! Κανονικά ούτε μόνο ένας παλμογράφος είναι αποδεκτό... αλλά τουλάχιστον η ύπαρξή του βοηθάει δεδομένα στην γρήγορη ανίσχνευση  προβλημάτων τουλάχιστον στα μεσαία!!!  
Όσο για την αντίσταση έιπα ΜΙΑ πιθανότητα και όχι κάτι απόλυτα σγουρο.. πράγμα αδύνατο με έλεγχο "τηλεμετρίας" από εδώ!

----------


## tzitzikas

τα μεταφέρω στα "τσακάλια", ελπίζω να βγάλουν καμια άκρη. μακάρι να υπήρχε εξοπλισμός, αλλα όταν κατασκευάζεις μηχάνημα 1000Ε για καθαρά ερασιτεχνική χρήση, είναι αδύνατο να έχεις για αυτό το μηχάνημα και εξοπλισμό ίσης ή παραπάνω αξίας για ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## tzitzikas

μεταφέρω απο πρώτους ελέγχους:
----------------------------------------
_Δοκιμη 34 ωμ κομπλε σε αντισταση
Αλλα.η ταση της χαμηλη στα 4,5βολτ
Ρεύματα ηρεμίας κομπλε στα 300mA
_----------------------------------------
να σας ρωτήσω, μπορει στο πολυμετρο να την μετρανε σωστα 33Ω, αλλα σε λειτουργία στο λινεαρ επειδη μπορεί να έχει παθει ζημιά απο την θερμοκρασια η αντίσταση, να αυξάνουν πολύ τα Ωμ της (μόνο κατα την λειτουργία δηλαδη) και να πεφτει η ισχυς του τρανζιστορ BD139?

----------


## SRF

> μεταφέρω απο πρώτους ελέγχους:
> ----------------------------------------
> _Δοκιμη 34 ωμ κομπλε σε αντισταση
> Αλλα.η ταση της χαμηλη στα 4,5βολτ
> Ρεύματα ηρεμίας κομπλε στα 300mA
> _----------------------------------------
> να σας ρωτήσω, μπορει στο πολυμετρο να την μετρανε σωστα 33Ω, αλλα σε λειτουργία στο λινεαρ επειδη μπορεί να έχει παθει ζημιά απο την θερμοκρασια η αντίσταση, να αυξάνουν πολύ τα Ωμ της (μόνο κατα την λειτουργία δηλαδη) και να πεφτει η ισχυς του τρανζιστορ BD139?




Τα 300mA ποιου είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας? Του BD? !!!

Αν και μπορεί να συμβεί υπό τάση να "σπάει" ο οπλισμός της από ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασίας... είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο - απίθανο! Άλλωστε τα 4.5V που διαβάζεται σε λειτουργία δεν μαρτυρούν "ανοιγμα" της τιμής της! Σύμφωνα με αυτό διαρέεται από ένα ρεύμα ~136mA και "τρώει" πάνω της ~614mW που δεν είναι "περίεργα" ! Γενικά μοιάζει το BD να εργάζεται κανονικά!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τα 300mA ποιου είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας? Του BD? !!!
> 
> Αν και μπορεί να συμβεί υπό τάση να "σπάει" ο οπλισμός της από ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασίας... είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο - απίθανο! Άλλωστε τα 4.5V που διαβάζεται σε λειτουργία δεν μαρτυρούν "ανοιγμα" της τιμής της! Σύμφωνα με αυτό διαρέεται από ένα ρεύμα ~136mA και "τρώει" πάνω της ~614mW που δεν είναι "περίεργα" ! Γενικά μοιάζει το BD να εργάζεται κανονικά!!!



όχι. τα 300mA είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας των 2 IRF640 μαζί. Ο Ηρακλής έλεγε 400mA, αλλα εμείς για να μην δουλεύει τσίτα το είχαμε πάντα στα 300mA. Επίσης να σας πώ οτι στον input transformer (μεταξύ BD139 και των 2 IRF640) στο δευτερεύον του (το τύλιγμα προς τα IRF640) έχουμε 6 σπείρες αντι για 3 σπέιρες που γράφει ο σχεδιαστής. Γιατι με 3 σπείρες εβγαζε μικρή ισχυ το λινεαρ 2βατ και με κακή διαμόρφωση. Με 6 σπείρες έπαιζε πολύ καλά.

----------


## nikosp

Η προσαρμογή στο κύκλωμα κεραίας έχει ελενχθεί ?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Η προσαρμογή στο κύκλωμα κεραίας έχει ελενχθεί ?



οι δοκιμές γίνονται σε φορτίο 50Ω, έχει βγει προς το παρόν απο την κεραία. Και οδηγούσε το λινεαρ 500βατ, όπου λόγω χαμηλής εξόδου του 500βατ, αρχίσαμε να ψάχνουμε προς τα πίσω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## tzitzikas

αλλάξανε και τα 2 τρανζιστορ (BC546B & BD139) του λινεαρ απο ότι με ενημέρωσαν και πάλι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα έχουν στις δοκιμές. Και 33Ω R4 αλλάχτηκε. Τα 2 μοσφετ irf640 έχουν ρεύμα ηρεμίας 300mA. Αρα ή κάτι άλλο είναι απο την πλακέτα ή το πρόβλημα είναι απο πιο πρίν (απο modulator-oscillator). Τα modulator & oscillator έχουν απο ένα BC546B. Σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι κάτι απο αυτά. Η κανένας φερρίτης στο λινεαρ. Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## SRF

> Τα 300mA ποιου είναι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας? Του BD? !!!
> 
> Αν και μπορεί να συμβεί υπό τάση να "σπάει" ο οπλισμός της από ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασίας... είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο - απίθανο! Άλλωστε τα 4.5V που διαβάζεται σε λειτουργία δεν μαρτυρούν "ανοιγμα" της τιμής της! Σύμφωνα με αυτό διαρέεται από ένα ρεύμα ~136mA και "τρώει" πάνω της ~614mW που δεν είναι "περίεργα" ! Γενικά μοιάζει το BD να εργάζεται κανονικά!!!



Την τελευταία φράση μου την διάβασες?  
Αρχίστε να ψάχνετε μετέπειτα! Τι ρεύμα τραβανε τα IRF640  σε λειτουργία αδιαμόρφωτου φέροντος ? Ξεκίνα από αυτό !

----------


## tzitzikas

> Την τελευταία φράση μου την διάβασες?  
> Αρχίστε να ψάχνετε μετέπειτα! Τι ρεύμα τραβανε τα IRF640  σε λειτουργία αδιαμόρφωτου φέροντος ? Ξεκίνα από αυτό !



Θα το δοκιμασουν Δευτέρα και θα με ενημερώσουν. ευχαριστω

----------


## tzitzikas

> Την τελευταία φράση μου την διάβασες?  
> Αρχίστε να ψάχνετε μετέπειτα! Τι ρεύμα τραβανε τα IRF640  σε λειτουργία αδιαμόρφωτου φέροντος ? Ξεκίνα από αυτό !



λοιπόν, μετρήσανε το ρεύμα που τραβάνε τα μοσφετ (τους είπα να συνδέσουν αμπερόμετρο-πολύμετρο DC πριν το VK200 που τροφοδοτεί τα drain των 2 μοσφετ). Τους είπα να το συνδέσουν όπως στο σχεδιο που στέλνω. Το συνολικό ρεύμα για τα 2 μοσφετ όπως μου έστειλαν σε διάφορες τάσεις που τους ζήτησα να μετρήσουν είναι:
12v 0.3A 
14v 0.42A
16v 0.5A
18v 0.58A
20v 0.66A

σαν λίγο μου φαίνεται το ρεύμα. Τι λέτε?

_***σημείωση: όσο αυξάνει η τάση στα IRF640, αυξάνει  το ίδιο και στα BC546B & BD139 γιατί παίρνουν απο το ίδιο ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό._

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αν η πόλωση στα 640 παραμένει σταθερή δεν είναι λίγο το ρεύμα. Κρατήστε την τάση τροφοδοσίας στα 12V και κάντε τον έλεγχο που έγραψα στο #6 χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο.

----------


## tzitzikas

την αντίσταση R1=47Ω στον εκπομπό του BC546B την είχα βγάλει τότε που έκανα την πλακέτα, και στην θέση της είχα βάλει σε σειρά μια αντίσταση 4,7Ω και 1 τρίμερ 100Ω γραμμικό. Ειχα ρυθμίσει με το τριμερ την συνολική αντίσταση να είναι 32Ω (πειραματικά εκεί είχε δουλέψει καλα απο θέμα διαμόρφωσης και ισχύος). Ειπα στον νέο τεχνικό να μετρήσει την συνολική αυτή αντίσταση (τρίμερ+4,7Ω) αποσυνδεοντάς την φυσικά απο το κύκλωμα και μου είπε οτι είναι 62Ω. Αν είναι έτσι παίζει να είναι αυτό κάποιο πρόβλημα που ρίχνει την ισχύ εξόδου.

edit: μάλλον αυτό ήταν το βασικό πρόβλημα. ρύθμισε την αντίσταση στον εκπομπό του BC546B στα 32Ω όπως μου είπε, και πήρε τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις
σε αμπερόμετρο και γέφυρα, συναρτήσει της τάσης:
12v 0.8A 0.676w
14v 1.1A 1.38w
16v 1.2 A 2.1w
18v 1.4A 3w
20v 1.6A 4.01w

Αν και δεν μου διευκρίνισε,  το ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι το συνολικό που τραβάει pll-oscillator-modulator-linear

----------


## atomino

> την αντίσταση R1=47Ω στον εκπομπό του BC546B την είχα βγάλει τότε που έκανα την πλακέτα, και στην θέση της είχα βάλει σε σειρά μια αντίσταση 4,7Ω και 1 τρίμερ 100Ω γραμμικό. Ειχα ρυθμίσει με το τριμερ την συνολική αντίσταση να είναι 32Ω (πειραματικά εκεί είχε δουλέψει καλα απο θέμα διαμόρφωσης και ισχύος). Ειπα στον νέο τεχνικό να μετρήσει την συνολική αυτή αντίσταση (τρίμερ+4,7Ω) αποσυνδεοντάς την φυσικά απο το κύκλωμα και μου είπε οτι είναι 62Ω. Αν είναι έτσι παίζει να είναι αυτό κάποιο πρόβλημα που ρίχνει την ισχύ εξόδου.
> 
> edit: μάλλον αυτό ήταν το βασικό πρόβλημα. ρύθμισε την αντίσταση στον εκπομπό του BC546B στα 32Ω όπως μου είπε, και πήρε τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις
> σε αμπερόμετρο και γέφυρα, συναρτήσει της τάσης:
> 12v 0.8A 0.676w
> 14v 1.1A 1.38w
> 16v 1.2 A 2.1w
> 18v 1.4A 3w
> 20v 1.6A 4.01w
> ...



ναι αυτο ειναι
οτι λεει το αμπερομετρο του κουτιου

----------


## tzitzikas

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Τελικά το πρόβλημα χαμηλής ισχύος ήταν οτι το τριμμερ 100Ω που ηταν σε σειρά με αντίσταση 4,7Ω στον εκπομπό του BC546B, είχε <<πειραχτεί>> με αποτέλεσμα η συνολική αντίσταση απο 32Ω να είναι 62Ω και κατα συνέπεια ενίσχυε πολύ λιγότερο απο όσο έπρεπε. Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε αΌνα τριμερ να προκύψουν αλλοιώσεις με τον χρόνο και σε συνθήκες υγρασίας και ζέστης και να αλλάξει προς τα πάνω η τιμη της αντίστασης? Γιατι μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο θα έγινε. Ειναι αυτά τα μαύρα κλασσικά τριμμερ. Η' θα το αλλάξουμε με σταθερές αντιστάσεις ή αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο τριμμερ να αγοραστει που να έχει καλή συμπεριφορά στο χρόνο και στις συνθήκες και να μην αλλάζει η ρύθμισή του. ευχαριστώ

----------


## aris52

εαν το τριμμερ ειναι κακης ποιοτιτος ναι

----------

